
Saudi conference site apparently hacked to display image of murdered journalist - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/22/18009164/jamal-khashoggi-saudi-hack-davos-desert
======
contravariant
I've seen some annoying cookie banners, but one that sticks around after
you've clicked accept is a new one for me.

------
gammateam
keep the memes coming:

I was thinking about a Dead Space mod or after effects gifs to put the white
and or checkered keffiyeh headdress on the main character

Change all the seasonal haunted houses names to House of Sawed

make the association permanent until Wahhabism is a glass memorial to
humanity's folly

------
curiousgal
How though?

